# Force/mercury 5hp



## basstender10.6 (Feb 18, 2011)

So I was browsing on craigslist and I found this
https://newjersey.craigslist.org/boa/2219793190.html

I have heard some mixed opinions about force. Does anyone know abou this motor?
Thanks


----------



## trophybass13 (Feb 18, 2011)

mercury kicks ass! force is made by mercury, just a different name to bring in double the money. even if it was any other kind of motor, number one it runs good, number two it only has 20 hours of use which is low on any outboard, and 3 with that price, you can't go wrong!


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 18, 2011)

check the model #'s. I think youll find the difference between mercury and force is were the parts were made.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Just because Mercury owned Force doesn't mean they are the same. Just means that profits went to the same stockholders.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> check the model #'s. I think youll find the difference between mercury and force is were the parts were made.


Thanks. Do you think it still is worth shooting for?


----------



## Whoopbass (Feb 19, 2011)

I doubt there is one part that a Mercury motor has in common with a Force/Mercury outboard. They are totally different.
Just because Mercury produced it doesn't mean its good. Mercury is the reason the Force line tanked. From my understanding Merc changed some things on them that made them less reliable and jacked up the price of parts that made them almost to expensive to repair. 
That motor that is pictured looks like a U.S. Marine Force outboard so it should be ok. I think Merc didn't start changing designs on motors until the later part of the 90's. That 5hp motor probably never has had a design change. Merc most likely only messed with the larger motors. Go read the Force section over at iboats. If you do a search you can get better and more factual info then what i'm giving you. Half of what I wrote is from bad memory or an assumption.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Feb 19, 2011)

Whoopbass said:


> I doubt there is one part that a Mercury motor has in common with a Force/Mercury outboard. They are totally different.
> Just because Mercury produced it doesn't mean its good. Mercury is the reason the Force line tanked. From my understanding Merc changed some things on them that made them less reliable and jacked up the price of parts that made them almost to expensive to repair.
> That motor that is pictured looks like a U.S. Marine Force outboard so it should be ok. I think Merc didn't start changing designs on motors until the later part of the 90's. That 5hp motor probably never has had a design change. Merc most likely only messed with the larger motors. Go read the Force section over at iboats. If you do a search you can get better and more factual info then what i'm giving you. Half of what I wrote is from bad memory or an assumption.



Thanks, It is a good deal but I dont want to buy problems. If this motor is hard to find parts for and is expensive to repair it is not worth it. i will have to read up about it.


----------



## millwood (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so mad I could spit sideways. Screw Merecury. Almost no parts are available for this 98 Force 5hp motor. An impeller for it is $73.00 . A rubber gear the size of a quarter. Impellers for a inboard are under $15 

O-ring for Bearing cage unavailable. O-ring for impeller housing unavailable . And the list goes on and on. 

Basically if you ever open the lower unit up you will never be able to put it back together with new O-rings and seals.

Buy a Yamaha or Honda or Suzuki . If you buy American you won't be able to buy parts for it in 10 years. You will be forced to throw it away because parts are unavailabe to repair or maintain it.


----------

